# Meetings at Work



## 14629 (Apr 5, 2005)

I left my job of 14 years a couple of years ago because of an abusive boss. 4 months after leaving I found another job working for a great establishment, a good boss and I love my fellow employees. When I started this job my IBS was in full swing I guess because of all the anxiety of quitting then finding a new job plus I had to go to an unemployment hearing to prove I left an abusive work environment, etc. (they ruled in my favor yeah!)to receive my unemployment compensation, anyway to make a long story short with this job I now have to go to lots of training which means sitting in a classroom with lots of other people and scheduled breaks plus I have to attend meetings also sitting in conference rooms with lots of other people. Even though I have been to a GI doctor recently and he put me on medicine that has helped control my IBS/D I still fear the worst when I have to go for training or go to a meeting. I have had to leave several times in the middle of training and once at a meeting to go to the restroom. Once my boss sent someone in the restroom to check on me even though he basically knows about my problem and once a lady came in to check on me to see if I was sick. Anyway, how can I now control the anxiety even though the IBS/D is better? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

HiYou didn't give me enough information about what you are already doing to treat your IBS...so:-do you take anti-anxiety meds?-any other medication that helps you?If you have diarrhea, imodium is a godsend...eating lightly before those meetings may help, calcium supplements may help..and I have recently found fiber really helps with urges, forms my stools, etc.So-I go through the same kind of thing as you in meetings, but I do try to prepare on the days I have them. I never have caffeine, eat nothing or very little, etc.Also, it may make you more comfortable to wear protection..thick pad or Depends...but I am not sure exactly what symptoms you have.If you haven't-why don't you read a little on other boards here, that may be specific to what you have (?) (I am kind of assuming it's D...)Good luck, I think you will find there are a lot of things you can do that you haven't tried yet.Jeanne


----------

